# Does Anyone Use Uber Eats, Door Dash or InstaCart?



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2021)

Or any other meal/grocery delivery services? I have yet to use Uber Eats (UE) or Door Dash but my granddaughter uses UE too often IMO. My son has used DD. I recently got a coupon for $10 off my first DD offer. Started not to use it because I've been leery about those services given some of the disgusting things that delivery people have done with people's food. But I told my son to come over after work one day and we'll use it to order two spinach parmesan dinners, which he raved about from a pizza place close to where he lives (next town over). I'm curious to try that.

There are other meal delivery services, some of which deliver the ingredients which must be cooked. I see no sense in that, for my purposes anyway. With one I would have tried, the meals are $11.99 but are for two people. It necessitates signing up for regular deliveries. I'd never be able to eat all that food.
InstaCart is a service that is affiliated with several supermarkets and grocery stores. They will deliver your grocery order to your front door. My DIL used to use the service but I've never needed to use it since I can walk to the supermarket for most of my needs and we make a Costco run at least every couple of months. Also, my grandson loves going to Walmart like I do, so we shop there a couple of times a year. I also use Walmart.com.

Have you ever used any of these or similar services?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2021)

Not yet.

For me the cost outweighs the convenience at this point.

If I need to stop driving I will definitely welcome the various home delivery options.

Basically trading one expense for another.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 31, 2021)

I have used doordash and grubhub.  Helps me as I don't drive anymore.  Instacart is good also.  No problem with any of them.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 31, 2021)

I have started using Instacart pretty regular now. I received a free trial special promotion that is up in April. If I decide to keep it, I will subscribe. I probably will because I like it very much. Since I do not have a vehicle this has been a very helpful service for me. I can order the groceries from several different stores in my local area (except Walmart). I have been ordering from Tops, my closest store and they are delivered within a half hour.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 17, 2022)

Coming in on this discussion late (as usual, lol): for the Instacart users, what happens if they're out of an item you want? Do you order online and it tells you if they're out of it right then and suggest other options? Or do they just tell you they're out period? And does Instacart go to more than one store for you? Also, it was said above that grocery delivery is kind of pricey; how pricey are we talking; is it a percentage of how much you bought? Also do you pay online when you order or when they show up with the delivery? (And do they take debit cards or  checks?) And is it preferred to tip the delivery person? Then I'd have to make sure I always have cash on hand for the tip, right?

Thanks for any info; I don't drive much any more and Huzz has to take me most places and I never have much liked grocery shopping anyway.


----------



## Jace (Jan 17, 2022)

With the weather being s-o-o cold..I don't want to go out...so I have tried Anycart..with Safeway.and it was o.k. and Shipt (owned  by Target) o.k. also.
But once the trial period(April) is over and it gets warmer...I like getting out to get my own groceries.
To answer..credit card..and they can put the tip on it..or you can choose to pay cash to the driver.
If you know your prices,which I do... somethings are a little more..others items are store price.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 17, 2022)

Jace said:


> With the weather being s-o-o cold..I don't want to go out...so I have tried Anycart..with Safeway.and it was o.k. and Shipt (owned  by Target) o.k. also.
> But once the trial period(April) is over and it gets warmer...I like getting out to get my own groceries.
> To answer..credit card..and they can put the tip on it..or you can choose to pay cash to the driver.
> If you know your prices,which I do... somethings are a little more..others items are store price.


Thanks for the info, Jace. The Instacart site isn't that informative; I found a teeny bit more info. on a money savers site.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 17, 2022)

Have used Instacart a few times very recently. The grocery store inventory is often not up to date, they do not have some items that you order. You can chat with the shopper, substitute items, and even add new items that you forgot on the original order. I decided today that I should add more notes to the order in advance, so the shopper knows more about substitutions.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 17, 2022)

So can you send the same shopper to more than 1 store, on the same trip or would it be charged as 2 or more separate trips?


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 17, 2022)

Don't know.


----------



## Jace (Jan 17, 2022)

officerripley said:


> So can you send the same shopper to more than 1 store, on the same trip or would it be charged as 2 or more separate trips?


I don't know about that...but don't think so...that would have to be something you'd have to inquire about with that particular delivery service.
Maybe they do make exceptions.


----------



## RFW (Jan 17, 2022)

I'd try them they don't come around here.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 17, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Coming in on this discussion late (as usual, lol): for the Instacart users, what happens if they're out of an item you want? Do you order online and it tells you if they're out of it right then and suggest other options? Or do they just tell you they're out period? And does Instacart go to more than one store for you? Also, it was said above that grocery delivery is kind of pricey; how pricey are we talking; is it a percentage of how much you bought? Also do you pay online when you order or when they show up with the delivery? (And do they take debit cards or  checks?) And is it preferred to tip the delivery person? Then I'd have to make sure I always have cash on hand for the tip, right?
> 
> Thanks for any info; I don't drive much any more and Huzz has to take me most places and I never have much liked grocery shopping anyway.


These are *great* questions Officer. Never mind that you came in late.   Here are some videos about using Instacart. Nothing like "You Tube University" !! I haven't watched them yet but I'm hoping these videos will provide answers to your questions.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=tips+for+instacart+shoppers+


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2022)

officerripley said:


> So can you send the same shopper to more than 1 store, on the same trip or would it be charged as 2 or more separate trips?


I haven't tried that yet but I think if you shop at more than one store, it would be separate transactions. So most likely two different shoppers. Two different charges. Two tips.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Coming in on this discussion late (as usual, lol): for the Instacart users, what happens if they're out of an item you want? Do you order online and it tells you if they're out of it right then and suggest other options? Or do they just tell you they're out period? And does Instacart go to more than one store for you? Also, it was said above that grocery delivery is kind of pricey; how pricey are we talking; is it a percentage of how much you bought? Also do you pay online when you order or when they show up with the delivery? (And do they take debit cards or  checks?) And is it preferred to tip the delivery person? Then I'd have to make sure I always have cash on hand for the tip, right?


When you are placing your order you can see if the store is low on an item and you can choose not to replace (and you get a refund for that item in the final bill) or choose a substitution. After the order is complete you will get the option to choose substitutions for other items in your order. If you shop there often, those substitutions will stay on your account for future orders. The shopper will let you know while they are shopping if they have to substitute and what is available.


I have only used one store so far through their service. Tops is about 2 blocks away and in nice weather I go there on my mobile chair, in wet, cold or snow, this is a great option for me. I usually buy about fifty or sixty dollars worth of groceries at a time and the tip is based on what percentage you want to pay. In the beginning, I gave less but after I got more into this, I give up to ten dollars. They get my groceries here in about half an hour. I have never waited long and the last time I placed my order and she was at my door even faster.

I always pay online with my debit card and include the tip right then. If you decide to increase the tip after the delivery you can go back and do that online. 

I don't know if they charge any more for each item then usual. Tops is more expensive than the two other stores I usually shop at but they have better quality so I figure it evens out. The last time I ordered, I ordered pork chops that were on sale and the shopper said it was out so I said to get a different type. Then she messaged me back and said the butcher was going to cut them special for me. She had to wait for him to do that. So that trip took a little longer but not much.

I started using this service because my credit card company offered me a free trial for six months. There is no other charge presently. When I subscribe there will be a yearly or monthly charge like Amazon Prime. I like it and for me it is worth it. If I buy over $35. the service fee is only one dollar.

They bring it right to the back door of my apartment building so I just meet them out there and put the groceries on my walker seat. It is easy and a good option for someone who does not have a car. Yesterday, shopping at Walmart I was in so much pain walking around that big store. Not sure I want to go back there. I do order some groceries from Walmart online and it comes through FedEx. But you can't order everything there so Instacart fills a need for me.


----------



## Devi (Jan 19, 2022)

@katlupe, thanks for taking the time to explain all that. Very interesting; we may find it useful for ourselves one day.


----------



## P A Tracy (Jan 19, 2022)

Nothing like that available here unfortunately.


----------



## WheatenLover (Jan 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Or any other meal/grocery delivery services? I have yet to use Uber Eats (UE) or Door Dash but my granddaughter uses UE too often IMO. My son has used DD. I recently got a coupon for $10 off my first DD offer. Started not to use it because I've been leery about those services given some of the disgusting things that delivery people have done with people's food. But I told my son to come over after work one day and we'll use it to order two spinach parmesan dinners, which he raved about from a pizza place close to where he lives (next town over). I'm curious to try that.
> 
> There are other meal delivery services, some of which deliver the ingredients which must be cooked. I see no sense in that, for my purposes anyway. With one I would have tried, the meals are $11.99 but are for two people. It necessitates signing up for regular deliveries. I'd never be able to eat all that food.
> InstaCart is a service that is affiliated with several supermarkets and grocery stores. They will deliver your grocery order to your front door. My DIL used to use the service but I've never needed to use it since I can walk to the supermarket for most of my needs and we make a Costco run at least every couple of months. Also, my grandson loves going to Walmart like I do, so we shop there a couple of times a year. I also use Walmart.com.
> ...


I've used Instacart, Door Dash, and Walmart. I think Door Dash is a big waste of money, unless it's necessary, which it has been from time to time. Instacart only delivers from Aldi, and I wish they would deliver from a grocery store I like more.

Walmart once delivered 3 items in an 87 item order. I called them immediately, and they credited my account in full, immediately. I liked that no fuss, efficient response. So I will still order from them. My sister gave me a Walmart + subscription for Christmas, so that helps too.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 19, 2022)

katlupe said:


> When you are placing your order you can see if the store is low on an item and you can choose not to replace (and you get a refund for that item in the final bill) or choose a substitution. After the order is complete you will get the option to choose substitutions for other items in your order. If you shop there often, those substitutions will stay on your account for future orders. The shopper will let you know while they are shopping if they have to substitute and what is available.
> 
> 
> I have only used one store so far through their service. Tops is about 2 blocks away and in nice weather I go there on my mobile chair, in wet, cold or snow, this is a great option for me. I usually buy about fifty or sixty dollars worth of groceries at a time and the tip is based on what percentage you want to pay. In the beginning, I gave less but after I got more into this, I give up to ten dollars. They get my groceries here in about half an hour. I have never waited long and the last time I placed my order and she was at my door even faster.
> ...


Thanks, katlupe and everyone, for all the good info.!


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 19, 2022)

CBC Marketplace (in Canada) had an interesting article the other day.  They went around checking on these companies and found out that your $250 in groceries could cost you $325.  The extra adds up to their fees in whatever form.  There are no free rides.  Someone has to pay for the drivers, the gas and their time.  That someone is sure to be the customer.  However, if you are fragile, house-bound or not well, then the extra cost is worth it.  Just remember that there are added costs.  No free ride.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 19, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> CBC Marketplace (in Canada) had an interesting article the other day.  They went around checking on these companies and found out that your $250 in groceries could cost you $325.  The extra adds up to their fees in whatever form.  There are no free rides.  Someone has to pay for the drivers, the gas and their time.  That someone is sure to be the customer.  However, if you are fragile, house-bound or not well, then the extra cost is worth it.  Just remember that there are added costs.  No free ride.


Yes, but I don't have the expense of my own vehicle so I figure I probably come out ahead.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

Nope, no such service here.  If it comes to us I will probably try it.


----------



## Jules (Jan 19, 2022)

I’ve ordered online from Walmart and another local grocery store for pickup.  There were very few substitutions and I could refuse that when delivered to the car.  If there was any issue, notifying the store was not a problem.  Most of the stores have a similar ordering plan and then a reasonable charge for delivery.  Tip would be extra and I’d expect to do it when they arrive at my door.  If I were ill or had another reason to have delivery, this would be a great service.  I don’t need to pay someone extra to walk around the store picking up & notifying me of items.  Maybe American stores don’t do direct delivery for you.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 19, 2022)

Jules said:


> I’ve ordered online from Walmart


We do have one of those nearby, never tried ordering groceries for pickup.  

I have tried both them and Tractor Supply for delivery to store things that were out of stock.  Not real enthused with that process...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 20, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Yes, but I don't have the expense of my own vehicle so I figure I probably come out ahead.


Right you are.  For the last 2 years I am keeping a record of my expenses in running my car which is a 2018 Ford Focus, 4 cylinder.  For 2001 it was $5,500 Canadian.  Now, I'm retired and sometimes don't use it sometimes for a week.  It's all paid for so there are no payments.  I sure would like to know the total yearly bill for one of those 4X4 trucks that people use when they live out in the country and have to commune to the city everyday to work?  I have checked my local paper and many of these trucks sell for $60,000 plus 12% sales tax.  Wow!  That hurts!  Yes, Katlupe, you are ahead.  For me that would be $105/week which sure amounts to a lot of taxi trips.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 20, 2022)

Yes, I have used Peapod, through Stop & Shop for 10 years? or so...

It is very good for some things, not good for others.

I had some items show up that were not kept cold.

Did some digging and found out that they package the items the night before, around midnight, in dry ice. They do not use refrigerated trucks.

My resolution to this was to only order paper goods, laundry detergent, canned food and etc. through them. I will also order things like potatoes, bananas, apples...but only whole foods, nothing processed like cold cuts or potato salad.

And through that, I have been able to get a lot delivered, including heavy things like drinks (since I have back injuries).

But..expensive? Yes. My quick guess would be costs about 10% - 15% more than you would pay in a store, plus whatever tip you would give. 

+++++++++

Just recently, I also started using Door Dash to deliver groceries. They are very good, very quick, very accurate. You get the groceries delivered within an hour.

But..expensive? Yes. My quick guess would be costs about 10% - 15% more than you would pay in a store, plus whatever tip you would give.

Because they deliver quickly, I have no problem ordering butter, milk, cold cuts, etc.


----------



## JonSR77 (Jan 20, 2022)

as far as working for a company like that?

I did that in the 90's. If you are using your own car and paying for your own gas?

Definitely not worth it. I did the math back then, if you include not only gas but wear and tear on a car? You barely wind up making minimum wage, if that.

If someone else is paying for the car, the gas, etc?

I don't know.  I can't see folks making any decent money.  Who knows?  Maybe $15 per hour, max?  Not sure.  But if you try it, I would really take a long look at the math and come up with the actual figure that you make after expenses.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

I order groceries online from my in-town Walmart and all the deliveries are made by Door Dash. Excellent service from both of them!


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 20, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> I order groceries online from my in-town Walmart and all the deliveries are made by Door Dash. Excellent service from both of them!


I order my groceries from Walmart and use pick up.
I know they have shipping, but didn't know they had a delivery service. Do you order through Door Dash or Walmart?


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

@Becky1951 I order directly from Walmart. That they use Door Dash for their deliveries may be a local thing (I'm in suburban Chicago) and perhaps they contract with various delivery carriers in other locations around the country.


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2022)

The only service I use is Menulog.
It's the only thing available where I live, they are pretty good.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 20, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Right you are.  For the last 2 years I am keeping a record of my expenses in running my car which is a 2018 Ford Focus, 4 cylinder.  For 2001 it was $5,500 Canadian.  Now, I'm retired and sometimes don't use it sometimes for a week.  It's all paid for so there are no payments.  I sure would like to know the total yearly bill for one of those 4X4 trucks that people use when they live out in the country and have to commune to the city everyday to work?  I have checked my local paper and many of these trucks sell for $60,000 plus 12% sales tax.  Wow!  That hurts!  Yes, Katlupe, you are ahead.  For me that would be $105/week which sure amounts to a lot of taxi trips.


Yeah, but I had to give up a lot to live here. If I could have stayed in the country, I would have kept a vehicle.


----------



## J-Kat (Jan 20, 2022)

I've been ordering groceries online from WalMart then going to the store to pick up.  It works very well.  They have had a lot of items out of stock lately though.  I like Aldi's and prefer to shop there but the nearest store is across town so I sometimes order online.  I think InstaCart handles their deliveries.  Last time I ordered from them the groceries with no substitutions were delivered in about 45 minutes.  I was impressed.  We have a service here called Waitr that delivers meals from local restaurants.  I have used them a time or two.  There is quite a markup on the cost of the meal so I don't use it much.  I think as long as I am able to drive and do my own in-store shopping I will continue to do that but these services come in really handy if you are restricted from driving or have mobility difficulty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2022)

I haven't tried Uber Eats or Door Dash.  I sometimes get deliveries from Italian and Chinese restaurants though.  

I also get deliveries from Aldi's.

I'm happy with all but the Italian restaurant.  Their food isn't always prepared the way it's supposed to--for example, I ordered an Italian Sausage sandwich and they gave me a meatball sandwich.  By the time I discovered that it was too late to call them so I didn't bother.

They also made me a pizza and omitted a key ingredient topping.  I am going to try another pizza restaurant.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 25, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Right you are.  For the last 2 years I am keeping a record of my expenses in running my car which is a 2018 Ford Focus, 4 cylinder.  For 2001 it was $5,500 Canadian.  Now, I'm retired and sometimes don't use it sometimes for a week.  It's all paid for so there are no payments.  I sure would like to know the total yearly bill for one of those 4X4 trucks that people use when they live out in the country and have to commune to the city everyday to work?  I have checked my local paper and many of these trucks sell for $60,000 plus 12% sales tax.  Wow!  That hurts!  Yes, Katlupe, you are ahead.  For me that would be $105/week which sure amounts to a lot of taxi trips.


A few years back I read that the average cost for maintaining and using a car was a bit over $6,000 a year. I don't think that counted the 4X vehicles though. I agree with @katlupe about the costs for deliveries vs the cost of owning a vehicle. I use that same logic now to treat myself to Ubers or Lyfts rather than taking public transportation, except when most necessary.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 25, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> as far as working for a company like that?
> 
> I did that in the 90's. If you are using your own car and paying for your own gas?
> 
> ...


Out of necessity my Honorary Son was doing Uber and Uber Eats for awhile. He said the same thing...it became not worth it due to the wear and tear on his car. Then thankfully, his mortgage lending business picked back up. But recently he's been supplementing doing Uber again, hopefully not for long though.


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Or any other meal/grocery delivery services? I have yet to use Uber Eats (UE) or Door Dash but my granddaughter uses UE too often IMO. My son has used DD. I recently got a coupon for $10 off my first DD offer. Started not to use it because I've been leery about those services given some of the disgusting things that delivery people have done with people's food. But I told my son to come over after work one day and we'll use it to order two spinach parmesan dinners, which he raved about from a pizza place close to where he lives (next town over). I'm curious to try that.
> 
> There are other meal delivery services, some of which deliver the ingredients which must be cooked. I see no sense in that, for my purposes anyway. With one I would have tried, the meals are $11.99 but are for two people. It necessitates signing up for regular deliveries. I'd never be able to eat all that food.
> InstaCart is a service that is affiliated with several supermarkets and grocery stores. They will deliver your grocery order to your front door. My DIL used to use the service but I've never needed to use it since I can walk to the supermarket for most of my needs and we make a Costco run at least every couple of months. Also, my grandson loves going to Walmart like I do, so we shop there a couple of times a year. I also use Walmart.com.
> ...


I have used instacart until I realized just how much more I was paying for the food..I never got the sales…also,I am not a patient person,so, to follow the person doing my groceries on my cell phone could drive me nuts…some were quick enough, others were very very slow…am doing pick up now with the help of my daughter.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 26, 2022)

Snow74 said:


> I have used instacart until I realized just how much more I was paying for the food..I never got the sales…also,I am not a patient person,so, to follow the person doing my groceries on my cell phone could drive me nuts…some were quick enough, others were very very slow…am doing pick up now with the help of my daughter.


I always get the sales from Tops because I have a rewards card and put that number in my Instacart account so it comes up automatically. Now, not sure what will happen with Tops since Grand Union bought them. 

Yesterday I used Instacart to get my groceries from Aldi's. First time doing that even though that is one of the stores I shop at regularly in person. I got my groceries in less than a half hour. I should add that I am not in a large city. So usually anything I order from anywhere, even Pizza Hut is here pretty quick.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> A few years back I read that the average cost for maintaining and using a car was a bit over $6,000 a year. I don't think that counted the 4X vehicles though. I agree with @katlupe about the costs for deliveries vs the cost of owning a vehicle. I use that same logic now to treat myself to Ubers or Lyfts rather than taking public transportation, except when most necessary.


One of the biggest reasons I love shopping this way is that grocery shopping is really hard when you can't walk very far and it hurts every step you take. So regardless of whether I have to pay more, it is worth it for me. Using one of the scooters in Walmart is not a good way to shop. Takes twice the amount of time to get around all the people and I still have to get up to get my stuff off the shelves. And you can't buy very much, especially if you are buying 10 gallons of water.


----------



## katlupe (Jan 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Out of necessity my Honorary Son was doing Uber and Uber Eats for awhile. He said the same thing...it became not worth it due to the wear and tear on his car. Then thankfully, his mortgage lending business picked back up. But recently he's been supplementing doing Uber again, hopefully not for long though.


Even though I am pretty close and they do not have to drive far to deliver to me, I always tip at least $10.00 or more if I have a large amount. Yesterday I got two bags and they were fairly light. It was snowing and she still delivered and quickly. I figure it in my budget every month.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 26, 2022)

Not available in either place I live, but I do dash form the stove to the kitchen table. Does that count? I think it's great for people who can't get out themselves. Mike


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 26, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Even though I am pretty close and they do not have to drive far to deliver to me, I always tip at least $10.00 or more if I have a large amount. Yesterday I got two bags and they were fairly light. It was snowing and she still delivered and quickly. I figure it in my budget every month.


Just curious. How much do you tip? @terry123  I have no idea what is expected with these types of deliveries.

I haven't heard about a Grand Union supermarket in a long time.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2022)

Does using an online service help to reduce the number of impulse purchases?

I'm beginning to think that it might be a healthier and ultimately cheaper way to shop.


----------



## JonSR77 (Feb 6, 2022)

Just want to write a quick note to everyone here, struggling through all these difficulties we face.  Not easy getting older, eh?  So sorry for all we have to go through. 

And wishing everyone well.

Take care...


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 6, 2022)

Uber Eats, Door Dash, InstaCart, Tractor Supply? What is this strange foreign tongue that thou speaketh of? Use of anything other than cash at the till will result in your personal shopping being known to those with a vested interest. For my part, although my home is somewhat off the beaten track, there's a supermarket within easy distance, what's more, I can spend my portrait of the queen, she's on every bank note, and no one will no who I am, what I have bought, how much I spent, how often I buy, am I a regular spender/shopper, what the total spend of my money is. 
In other words, I am anonymous, Wonderful!


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 6, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> Does using an online service help to reduce the number of impulse purchases?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that it might be a healthier and ultimately cheaper way to shop.


From an impulsive Amazon shopper..reducing impulse purchases? Not the way I rummage through the Amazon warehouse..could be different for others though..


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 6, 2022)

One time back in 2019, was buying an auto from a dealer.  Right around lunch time.  He offered to pay since he just sold me an auto & we were waiting for the paperwork to be completed.  Felt kinda funny eating at his desk, but I managed.


----------



## Devi (Feb 6, 2022)

True that one is likely being tracked online via credit card purchases.

Well, they could find out that I shop at Amazon a lot, mainly buying movie DVDs. Valuable info! They could try to sell me movie DVD's. (LOL)

I'm just kind of kidding. I don't like the loss of privacy, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## Pappy (Feb 6, 2022)

The only one we have used is Instacart. Ordered from Publix, Aldi and Save-a-Lot. During the year of 2021, we used them a lot. Now, we still use them once in awhile. Today, we went to Publix and shopped for ourselves.


----------



## J-Kat (Mar 8, 2022)

Uber Eats has offered a $25 coupon for first time users.  Hummmmmm, I could get a free meal delivered to my front door.  Tempting.


----------



## JonSR77 (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm in Jersey too, OneEyedDiva, Union County, near Elizabeth.

I have used Door Dash for groceries.  Works great, arrives quickly, but pretty expensive.  Range of products, but not as extensive
as a store.  But, you know, plenty of options.

++++

I have also used Peapod, through Stop and Shop.

I use that for heavy items and for non-refrigerated items...and it works great for that.

But Peapod does not use refrigerated trucks. They just pack the stuff in dry ice the night before.

So, I stay away from cold cuts, tuna salad...all that.

When I first started ordering, many things would come to the house room temperature.  So, I stopped getting the items that really needed refrigeration...like milk, butter, cheese, etc. etc. etc.

I will buy bananas, oranges, and whole foods. And that also works out well.

I think you wind up paying about 10% more than you would if you went to the store yourself.

(I have a lot of injuries from accidents. I do shop, but getting things from Peapod does help).


I also know that some Shop Rite stores will deliver. I think you have to call the manager. I have not tried them though.

Best of luck...


----------

